# Problemón certificados digitales, halluda!



## McArrow (29 Nov 2021)

Tengo los certificados digitales instalados en firefox en un ordenador a punto de palmarla. He intentando exportarlos para ponerlos en otro por si acaso, porque los necesito constantemente, pero no hay tu tía, me dice "Se produjo un fallo por motivos desconocidos al guardar la copia de seguridad del archivo PKCS #12". He intentando seguir las instrucciones 1377 de la FNMT: eliminar los certiificados raíces de Firefox. Y tampoco. Me sigue dado el mismo mensaje.

También intenté instalar los originales en otro navegador del mismo ordenador, pero es tontería: no los reconoce, quiere copias. 

Algo más que pueda intentar, además de tirarme por la ventana y/o resignarme a hacer otra vez todo el trámite, papeleos y colas?

Se agradece cualquier aporte, sé que aquí hay gente que sabe mucho, y la administración siempre facilitándonos la vida


----------



## Turbamulta (29 Nov 2021)

¿ Después de eliminar los certificados raiz de la FNMT los vuelves a instalar antes de intentar la exportación ? creo que hay que hacerlo asi.


----------



## palodearia (29 Nov 2021)

¿Y con otra versión de firefox? En su día en algún momento tb tuve algún problema similar que creo que corregí con otra versión. Ahora uso el certificado del DNI.


----------



## McArrow (29 Nov 2021)

Turbamulta dijo:


> ¿ Después de eliminar los certificados raiz de la FNMT los vuelves a instalar antes de intentar la exportación ? creo que hay que hacerlo asi.



Según la web de la FNMT no. Hay que instalarlos después de la exportación. Pero como ya no me fío ni de mi padre y menos de la FNMT lo voy a intentar, gracias por la idea.


----------



## McArrow (29 Nov 2021)

palodearia dijo:


> ¿Y con otra versión de firefox? En su día en algún momento tb tuve algún problema similar que creo que corregí con otra versión. Ahora uso el certificado del DNI.



Mmmm... una versión anterior podría ser... porque de hecho se llegaron a exportar en su día (los anteriores) sin tanta zarandaja... Vamo a probar a ver, gracias!


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (29 Nov 2021)

Aunque los tengas en Firefox también los tienes en internet explorer, prueba a sacarlos desde ese otro navegador (incluso Chrome)


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Nov 2021)

MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa dijo:


> Aunque los tengas en Firefox también los tienes en internet explorer, prueba a sacarlos desde ese otro navegador (incluso Chrome)



No tiene por qué, el almacén de certificados de Firefox es propio, Chrome y Explorer/Edge sí usan el mismo, el de sistema. Si sólo los instaló en Firefox, no estarán en disponibles en el almacén de sistema.


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Nov 2021)

McArrow dijo:


> Tengo los certificados digitales instalados en firefox en un ordenador a punto de palmarla. He intentando exportarlos para ponerlos en otro por si acaso, porque los necesito constantemente, pero no hay tu tía, me dice "Se produjo un fallo por motivos desconocidos al guardar la copia de seguridad del archivo PKCS #12". He intentando seguir las instrucciones 1377 de la FNMT: eliminar los certiificados raíces de Firefox. Y tampoco. Me sigue dado el mismo mensaje.
> 
> *También intenté instalar los originales en otro navegador del mismo ordenador, pero es tontería: no los reconoce, quiere copias.*
> 
> ...



No sé por qué no te deja exportarlos, pero no acabo de entender qué te impide instalar en otro navegador si tienes los ficheros ya exportados.

Yo cuando me bajo mis certificados los instalo en varios ordenadores y navegadores, y no hay ningún problema. Tampoco se necesita borrar nada para exportarlos, únicamente se te pide que des una contraseña para que nadie pueda instalárselo en caso de que perdieras el archivo.


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (29 Nov 2021)

Guanotopía dijo:


> No tiene por qué, el almacén de certificados de Firefox es propio, Chrome y Explorer/Edge sí usan el mismo, el de sistema. Si sólo los instaló en Firefox, no estarán en disponibles en el almacén de sistema.



Es que da a entender que el problema lo tiene en Firefox que no lo ha intentado con otro navegador


----------



## LMLights (29 Nov 2021)

Yo tambien he tenido problemas para exportar certificados. Sólo vale en el mísmo ordenador que lo bajaste, y sólo con el mísmo navegador.
No le encontre solución (Mozilla Firefox), incluso dejando el firefox reiniciado con la configuración de serie -default- sin addons.

Éstos gilipollas de las administraciones siempre dando por culo, me temo que tendrás que sacarte otro. Recuerdo hace unos años que no daba éstos problemas lo podias sacr y exportar a otros PC y otros navegadores sin ningún problema.



MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa dijo:


> Aunque los tengas en Firefox también los tienes en internet explorer, prueba a sacarlos desde ese otro navegador (incluso Chrome)



No, durante la instalación el certificado se instala en la maquina (donde se ha hecho la petición online) y en el navegador usado.
No se te instala mágicamente en ningún otro navegador, salvo que lo exportes tu manualmente.


----------



## PUYDAMAC (29 Nov 2021)

Antivirus y los certificados de usuario en la Sede Electrónica 





Centro de Atención al Usuario del Servicio de Informática - SEDIPUALB@


customer support platform




cau.dipualba.es


----------



## La-7 (1 Dic 2021)

LMLights dijo:


> Yo tambien he tenido problemas para exportar certificados. Sólo vale en el mísmo ordenador que lo bajaste, y sólo con el mísmo navegador.
> No le encontre solución (Mozilla Firefox), incluso dejando el firefox reiniciado con la configuración de serie -default- sin addons.
> 
> Éstos gilipollas de las administraciones siempre dando por culo, me temo que tendrás que sacarte otro. Recuerdo hace unos años que no daba éstos problemas lo podias sacr y exportar a otros PC y otros navegadores sin ningún problema.
> ...



exportacion manual exportando claves privadas y marcandole una contraseña imposible...


----------



## Venturi (1 Dic 2021)

Los puedes exportar desde el administrador de certificados de Windows, que no deja de ser de donde los lee el explorer. Asegúrate de marcar la opción “exportar la clave privada” y ponle una contraseña que recuerdes, te la pedira para reimportarlo en otro lado.


----------



## McArrow (2 Dic 2021)

Venturi dijo:


> Los puedes exportar desde el administrador de certificados de Windows, que no deja de ser de donde los lee el explorer. Asegúrate de marcar la opción “exportar la clave privada” y ponle una contraseña que recuerdes, te la pedira para reimportarlo en otro lado.



*FUNCIONA*

No me lo puedo DE creer. #Venturi, en dos líneas me has salvado la vida. Después de días y días de vueltas, pruebas y pajas mentales, ha sido cosa de diez minutos. No sé cómo darte las gracias.

Tampoco sé por qué ni la FNMT ni el amado microsoft ni dios nos explican esto. Seguramente creen que nos lo han enseñado en educación para la ciudadanía e igualdad 

Una vez más, gracias!!!!!


----------



## dedalus (2 Dic 2021)

McArrow dijo:


> *FUNCIONA*
> 
> No me lo puedo DE creer. #Venturi, en dos líneas me has salvado la vida. Después de días y días de vueltas, pruebas y pajas mentales, ha sido cosa de diez minutos. No sé cómo darte las gracias.
> 
> ...



Corroboro. Yo ya tenía la copia de respaldo hecha y lo probé, firefox no exportaba y da el error ese y hay un administrador de certificados de Windows por ahí subterráneo que creo que en XP ya estaba y es el mismo en 10, y ese funciona. Es más útil burbuja con sus burbujos para la sociedac que todos los tutoriales de la internec.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Dic 2021)

McArrow dijo:


> *FUNCIONA*
> 
> No me lo puedo DE creer. #Venturi, en dos líneas me has salvado la vida. Después de días y días de vueltas, pruebas y pajas mentales, ha sido cosa de diez minutos. No sé cómo darte las gracias.
> 
> ...



Ninguno de ellos te tiene que solucionar la vida, deja de ser dependiente y búscate las papas.
Si eres torpe, vale, es un handicap, pero deja de proyectar en microsoft y en la fnmt.


----------



## PIA (2 Dic 2021)

LMLights dijo:


> Yo tambien he tenido problemas para exportar certificados. Sólo vale en el mísmo ordenador que lo bajaste, y sólo con el mísmo navegador.
> No le encontre solución (Mozilla Firefox), incluso dejando el firefox reiniciado con la configuración de serie -default- sin addons.
> 
> Éstos gilipollas de las administraciones siempre dando por culo, me temo que tendrás que sacarte otro. Recuerdo hace unos años que no daba éstos problemas lo podias sacr y exportar a otros PC y otros navegadores sin ningún problema.
> ...



Al instalarlo la Charo del ayuntamiento le dijo claramente que sólo y únicamente valía para un ordenador, en el que haces. Si cambias de ordenador - nuevamente hay que dar de alta


----------



## ddeltonin (2 Dic 2021)

McArrow dijo:


> Tengo los certificados digitales instalados en firefox en un ordenador a punto de palmarla. He intentando exportarlos para ponerlos en otro por si acaso, porque los necesito constantemente, pero no hay tu tía, me dice "Se produjo un fallo por motivos desconocidos al guardar la copia de seguridad del archivo PKCS #12". He intentando seguir las instrucciones 1377 de la FNMT: eliminar los certiificados raíces de Firefox. Y tampoco. Me sigue dado el mismo mensaje.
> 
> También intenté instalar los originales en otro navegador del mismo ordenador, pero es tontería: no los reconoce, quiere copias.
> 
> ...




Hacer copia uno a uno, me pasa lo mismo con FireFox. Como almacen para gestionar muchos certificados digitales mejor "Administrar Certificados de Usuario de Windows 10".


----------



## elKaiser (2 Dic 2021)

PIA dijo:


> Al instalarlo la Charo del ayuntamiento le dijo claramente que sólo y únicamente valía para un ordenador, en el que haces. Si cambias de ordenador - nuevamente hay que dar de alta



Eso no es cierto; puedes tener los certificados en un pendrive y copiarlos en otro equipo o en un móvil usando la nube o el correo electrónico.


----------



## randomizer (2 Dic 2021)

PIA dijo:


> Al instalarlo la Charo del ayuntamiento le dijo claramente que sólo y únicamente valía para un ordenador, en el que haces. Si cambias de ordenador - nuevamente hay que dar de alta



Tienes que DESCARGAR el certificado de la web de la FNMT desde el mismo ordenador desde el que has hecho la solicitud en la web de la FNMT, pero una vez que te lo has descargado puedes instalarlo donde quieras. Esa Charo sabía de la misa la mitad, _as usual._..

Una excepción es si lo instalas en una tarjeta criptográfica, que desde ahí ya no te deja exportarlo, ni con clave ni sin clave. Lo sé porque tuve el kit de lector+tarjeta que hace años vendían la FNMT y Telefónica.


----------



## circodelia2 (2 Dic 2021)

El Firefox suele dar problemas con los certificados aunque los exportes con el sistema del pc, a mi me pasó pero al dia siguiente vino una actualización de Firefox y se corrigió el problema.
Si os ocurre y tenéis prisa usad el Chrome. 
....


----------



## charlie3 (2 Dic 2021)

Los certificados funcionan mejor con Explorer
Ignoro por qué razon
Con firefox dan problemas


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Dic 2021)




----------



## thesunnolongerrises (2 Dic 2021)

Llego tarde y mal a esto pero dos opciones más:
-Pedir un nuevo certificado de la fnmt desde el navegador cuando el certificado instalado no es exportable. El nuevo puedes hacerlo exportable 
-Hacer una ñapa y exportarlo a cojones con una herramienta no oficial Exportar un certificado digital no exportable en Windows - MAD Sistemas


----------



## PIA (2 Dic 2021)

randomizer dijo:


> Esa Charo sabía de la misa la mitad, _as usual._..



No me extrañaría. Además, fue en Alcobendas, donde trabajan las más estúpidas charas de todo el Madrid


----------



## samaruc (2 Dic 2021)

PIA dijo:


> Al instalarlo la Charo del ayuntamiento le dijo claramente que sólo y únicamente valía para un ordenador, en el que haces. Si cambias de ordenador - nuevamente hay que dar de alta



La solución la ha dado @Venturi 

Mi certificado digital lo tengo instalado en el equipo del curro, en una torre, en un portátil y en el móvil.

La cuestión está en exportar la clave privada y ya lo puedes instalar donde te rote.


----------



## McArrow (2 Dic 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Ninguno de ellos te tiene que solucionar la vida, deja de ser dependiente y búscate las papas.
> Si eres torpe, vale, es un handicap, pero deja de proyectar en microsoft y en la fnmt.



Juas ahora resulta que _proyecto _(eres psicólogo?) en microsoft y en la fnmt XDDDD, entidades ambas que me proveen el servicio, me dan todas las explicaciones habidas y por haber, la fnmt tiene hasta unas faq con no sé, 1.500 soluciones? Y resulta que no, la buena no está. Manda huevos. 

Supongo que según el/la/lo florero somos torpes de cohones todos los que no sabemos hacerlo absolutamente todo, desde exportar un certificado hasta freir un huevo o poner un techo machihembrao. En ese caso soy torpe, pero torpe torpe. Y ni siquiera sé construir aviones  perra vida.

Una vez más y a despecho del calvo, mil gracias a este foro y a su gente, a #Venturi y todos los que han aportado: no solo porque saben, sino por tener el gesto de compartir lo que saben. Eso en otros sitios no pasa.


----------



## Venturi (2 Dic 2021)

McArrow dijo:


> *FUNCIONA*
> 
> No me lo puedo DE creer. #Venturi, en dos líneas me has salvado la vida. Después de días y días de vueltas, pruebas y pajas mentales, ha sido cosa de diez minutos. No sé cómo darte las gracias.
> 
> ...



A mandar. Me ha tocado pegarme bastantes veces en el curro con ellos, tantos dramas con el certificado curten a uno .

Ahora guárdalo bien en google drive o un sitio donde sea complicado perderlo y no olvides la contraseña. Puedes hasta ponerle como nombre de fichero la contraseña o cosas asi. Lo que sea para no tener que pedirlo de nuevo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (2 Dic 2021)

Venturi dijo:


> A mandar. Me ha tocado pegarme bastantes veces en el curro con ellos, tantos dramas con el certificado curten a uno .
> 
> Ahora guárdalo bien en google drive o un sitio donde sea complicado perderlo y no olvides la contraseña. Puedes hasta ponerle como nombre de fichero la contraseña o cosas asi. Lo que sea para no tener que pedirlo de nuevo.



Ni que pedirlo fuera un drama.


----------



## La-7 (5 Dic 2021)

Venturi dijo:


> A mandar. Me ha tocado pegarme bastantes veces en el curro con ellos, tantos dramas con el certificado curten a uno .
> 
> Ahora guárdalo bien en google drive o un sitio donde sea complicado perderlo y no olvides la contraseña. Puedes hasta ponerle como nombre de fichero la contraseña o cosas asi. Lo que sea para no tener que pedirlo de nuevo.



mi consejo es que lo guardes en un rar con contraseña diferente a la contraseña del certificado.
antes solo se podían instalar directamente en una versión antigua de firefox y habia que exportarlo para luego instalarlo.
ahora es posible hacerlo en Edge y al estar integrado con windows es todo mas fácil.

aún así siguen estando hechos con el culo xq cuando manejas mas de de 100 certificados como alguien que conozco, es imposible de gestionar, xq no hay opción en edge de ordenarlos por nif o por razón social... como mucho lo que he conseguido es editar el certificado instalado para que salga la razón social y al menos es mas fácil localirzarlo... aunque tb tengo que decir que no manejo tantos, pero alguna vez si ha tocado dar dos vueltas a la lista para localizar el certificado.

y luego otra guerra es que cada administración tiene un sistema diferente para loguearse o lo mas increíble que me ha pasado que es registrar un alta de notificaciones telemáticas con el administrador A de la sociedad pepinos sl y al caducar el certificado sacarlo con el administrador B de la misma sociedad y al consultar la notificación no te deja xq el administrador del certificado no coincide con el que se dio de alta las notificaciones telemáticas y entonces hay que hacer una autentificación por email y es coñazo... creo que es con la DIBA


----------



## gloomy (28 May 2022)

McArrow dijo:


> *FUNCIONA*
> 
> No me lo puedo DE creer. #Venturi, en dos líneas me has salvado la vida. Después de días y días de vueltas, pruebas y pajas mentales, ha sido cosa de diez minutos. No sé cómo darte las gracias.
> 
> ...



Yo he seguido estos pasos porque me pasaba lo mismo (de hberlo sabido en lugar de Firefox habría solicitado el certificado desde Chrome pero no tenía ni idea de que daba problemas) y el administrador de windows exporta el certificado. El problema es que no sé a dónde lo exporta... Vamos, que no encuentro el certificado exportado. Disculpad mi ignorancia en esto, he solicitado el certificado fnmt por primera vez y no sé bien cómo va. ¿Es un archivo de algún tipo? ¿Por qué no veo la copia exportada en ninguna carpeta? Gracias.


----------



## jolu (30 May 2022)

Y se puede instalar en otro sistema operativo???

Yo lo tengo en win7 32 bits

Podré instalarlo en un win 10 64 bits????


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 May 2022)

McArrow dijo:


> Tengo los certificados digitales instalados en firefox en un ordenador a punto de palmarla. He intentando exportarlos para ponerlos en otro por si acaso, porque los necesito constantemente, pero no hay tu tía, me dice "Se produjo un fallo por motivos desconocidos al guardar la copia de seguridad del archivo PKCS #12". He intentando seguir las instrucciones 1377 de la FNMT: eliminar los certiificados raíces de Firefox. Y tampoco. Me sigue dado el mismo mensaje.
> 
> También intenté instalar los originales en otro navegador del mismo ordenador, pero es tontería: no los reconoce, quiere copias.
> 
> ...



La otra es renovar el DNI y utilizar un lector de tarjetas para generar un certificado digital en su ordenador nuevo.

pd: ni de coña usaria un certificado electronico en un equipo sin Windows original, es decir con un windows parcheado con editor de registro.

Windows 10 Pro 64 bits retail por 9 pavos = la autentica saluc, el bienestar.


----------



## Bien boa (30 May 2022)

A la FNMT habría que volarla por complicar la vida a las personas innecesariamente. Su página web es confusa, complicada , retorcida, parece hecha por un psicópata. Y si llamas al teléfono de asistencia técnica, si te lo cogen, son como seres de ultratumba que siempre van a decirte que el problema no es suyo. Son como los Registros de la Propiedad, su misión en la vida es putear al personal. Aunque seas amable. Y se de lo que hablo. 

Aunque tengan mala fama, en la AEAT o la SS , o en las CCAA o Ayuntamientos, a mi siempre me han intentado ayudarme si te comportas con educación. 

Del DNI electrónico ni hablamos, solo con tener que ir a una maquinita en la comisaria te lo dice todo, para que luego llegues a casa y no te funcione. Y luego la famosa firma , que no entiendo para que sirve , si ya debería servir con el certificado. 

Todo es mierda y complicación y sospecho que a propósito.


----------



## McArrow (30 May 2022)

Todos los informáticos de la administración deberían estar colgados de los pulgares de los pies hasta que jurasen por su santa madre (que no es pt) que iban a hacer lo posible por facilitar la vida al ciudadano en lugar de todo lo contrario.

Os resumo la última, la de hoy: me viene un apremio del IBI del ayto de madrid. El susodicho ayto tiene "mi carpeta", accesible mediante certificado, en la cual sale todo, lo que no he pagado, lo que sí y lo que regulín. Vale, pues hoy que funciona el certificado como la seda, el apremio no está en mi carpeta. No puedo pagar más que yendo al banco, lo cual como vivir lo que se dice vivir vivo en el culo del mundo es otro trastorno. Además de la clavada, claro.

Joer con lo fácil que sería como en el aliexpress: dale aquí, paga con tarjeta y a o carallo.


----------



## jolu (31 May 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Y se puede instalar en otro sistema operativo???
> 
> Yo lo tengo en win7 32 bits
> 
> Podré instalarlo en un win 10 64 bits????



Refloto la pregunta.


----------



## pepe01 (1 Jun 2022)

Yo lo instalé en un ordenador viejo, porque solo funciona en navegadores antiguos, es una mierda, creo recordar que utiliza la máquina java que está abandonada por los navegadores modernos por insegura. Si se usa de vez en cuando yo creo que merece la pena comprar un lector de DNI


----------



## samaruc (1 Jun 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Refloto la pregunta.




Funciona en cualquier versión de Windows, MAC / IOS, Android y Linux que soporte los navegadores compatibles.




* 1710 - Estado de los certificados raíz de la FNMT-RCM en los navegadores y Sistemas Operativos. *

El certificado raíz de la FNMT está incluido en los siguientes almacenes de confianza:


Windows: todos los navegadores que se ejecutan sobre este S.O. funcionan correctamente (confían en el certificado raíz y por tanto no muestran mensajes de alerta). Esto incluye Internet Explorer, Chrome...
Mozilla Firefox: funciona correctamente independientemente del S.O. en el que se esté ejecutando, a partir de la versión 51 (desde enero de 2017).
Almacén NSS versión 3.28 y superiores: es el almacén que usa Linux. Cualquier navegador que se ejecute en dicho S.O. (salvo versiones que no se hayan actualizado para dicho NSS v3.28) funcionan correctamente (desde diciembre de 2016).
Android: está incluido desde la versión 8.x (OREO) (Agosto de 2017).
Llavero MAC / IOS: está incluido desde la versión iOS 12, macOS 10.14 (Mojave), watchOS 5 y tvOS 12







1710 - Estado de los certificados raíz de la FNMT-RCM en los navegadores y Sistemas Operativos. - Problemas y Dudas - Sede


El certificado raíz de la FNMT está incluido en los siguientes almacenes de confianza: Windows: todos los navegadores que se ejecutan sobre este S.O. funcionan correctamente (confían en el.... Preguntas frecuentes para Problemas y dudas más habituales de clase 2 CA



www.sede.fnmt.gob.es






En mi caso particular lo tengo instalado en Windows 7 (portátil viejuno), Windows 10, Windows 11 y Android (móvil) en los almacenes de certificados de los navegadores Edge, Firefox y Brave.


----------



## samaruc (1 Jun 2022)

pepe01 dijo:


> Yo lo instalé en un ordenador viejo, porque solo funciona en navegadores antiguos, es una mierda, creo recordar que utiliza la máquina java que está abandonada por los navegadores modernos por insegura. Si se usa de vez en cuando yo creo que merece la pena comprar un lector de DNI



Me da que te hará falta instalar autofirm@






Portal Firma - Descargas







firmaelectronica.gob.es






_Para realizar firma digital en pago electrónico y/o registro telemático mediante *AutoFirma* NO es necesario poder ejecutar Applets de *Java* desde su navegador web. *Sin* embargo, deberá tener instalado en su equipo el programa *AutoFirma* desarrollado por el Ministerio de Hacienda y Administraciones Públicas. 



https://sede.mscbs.gob.es/fse/modelo790/ayuda/requisitos.htm


_

*Con autofirm@ puedes utilizar cualquier navegador.

Si te quedas solo con el certificado digital estás limitado a los navegadores que se indican si no tienes descargado el autofirma (por el java)*


*Navegadores de Internet.*

_Los soportados por la plataforma @firma de la Administración General del Estado:_



 
_Mozilla Firefox hasta la versión 51_
 
_Google Chrome versiones de la 15 a la 41_
 
_Microsoft Internet Explorer 8 o superior_
_*Si tiene descargada la aplicación de firma electrónica Autofirma:*_


 
_Google Chrome 46 o superior._
 
_Mozilla Firefox 41.0.1 o superior._
 
_Microsoft Internet Explorer 8 o superior._
 
_Microsoft Edge v20._
 
_Apple Safari 9.0 o superior._

_





Requerimientos técnicos del equipo | Sede







sede.red.gob.es




_


----------



## pepe01 (1 Jun 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Me da que te hará falta instalar autofirm@
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, eso lo instalé también, aunque no sé si lo usé, solo lo necesite una vez para hacer una gestión durante el confinamiento.

Sirve también para acceder a las páginas que piden certificado digital o solo para firmar documentos?


----------



## samaruc (1 Jun 2022)

pepe01 dijo:


> Si, eso lo instalé también, aunque no sé si lo usé, solo lo necesite una vez para hacer una gestión durante el confinamiento.
> 
> Sirve también para acceder a las páginas que piden certificado digital o solo para firmar documentos?



A mí me sirve para todo.

Por ejemplo en este equipo estoy usando el Firefox 101.0 (la última versión) con certificado FNMT + autofirm@

El certificado digital a pelito está limitado hasta la versión 51 si ves el FAQ de navegadores que he copipasteado.

Sin problemas de java ni ostias.

En todo caso deberías instalar la última versión




De todos modos por eso recomiendo la cl@ve que tampoco tira de java y es mucho más sencilla de configurar ya que no está en local.


----------

